
Ask HN: How do you find more clients as an independent contractor? - dyscrete
I have recently left a full time position and am having trouble staying afloat during the job search. I have experience working with clients as I&#x27;ve done this for a few years successfully but since leaving my day job my previous clients have found new developers or I&#x27;ve exhausted my list of current clients. I have full-stack experience with Node.js and PHP and use frameworks such as React, React Native, and AngularJS. I really also enjoy designing beautiful UIs and have Photoshop and some Sketch experience. I&#x27;ve considered trying upwork and freelancer but it seems very hard to score a project with even my lowest rates because I am in the US.<p>How do you find your clients or what services do you use that is actually worth your time?
======
jwmoraes
I would still recommend Upwork. Start very small, try to score some low budget
fixed-priced projects. It's not that hard even for beginners in the site. Then
do a good job and make the clients happy so that they write amazing reviews
about you. Then keep biding on bigger projects. It worked for me.

If you have done something a million times, so that you can partial or fully
automate, like say 'integrate google analytics into your website', then you
might consider selling as a low price gig at fiverr.

Hope it helps.

